# 034Motorsport Upper Dogbone Mount Insert



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Today we have an important product available for the MQB marketplace, as it is the only option on the market to solve an important issue. 








We observed that when our MQB Billet Spherical Dogbone Mount was used with our MQB Billet Aluminum Lower Dogbone Mount Insert, the dogbone mount arm can bend or fail after repeated burn-out induced wheel-hop events. We then performed some intense testing of a variety of MQB Billet Spherical Dogbone Mount arms made of 6061 Aluminum, 7075 Aluminum, and Stainless steel. We discovered that they will bend with as few as two wheel-hop events, and can even fail with four to five violent wheel hop events, regardless of material used. This happens because the upper dogbone puck is not constrained the way the lower dogbone puck with an insert is, and under severe loads, this causes the entire dogbone mount puck assembly to rotate internally, rather than move linearly. This rotation puts a bending moment on the arm, causing it to flex, bend, and potentially fail after repeated extreme loads (as seen in the video/photos included). We are confident this will occur with other brands of MQB billet spherical dogbone mounts and MQB lower dogbone mount inserts.








We have developed a patent pending MQB Billet Aluminum Upper Dogbone Mount Insert, that eliminates the rotation of the dogbone mount assembly. This ensures that the forces applied to the dogbone mount arm are linear and parallel to the arm, withouth a bending moment, and avoids damage to any components of your car. This also reduces drivetrain slop even further, resulting in a more direct and better driving experience. 








Customers that already have our Billet MQB Spherical Pendulum arm will be receiving a brand new Pendulum arm as well as the Upper Insert free of charge. Our Pendulum arm will also include this upper insert with every purchase as well.

If you currently have any brand of lower insert and upgraded dogbone mount arm, we highly recommend purchasing our MQB Upper Dogbone Mount Insert to reduce any risk of failure. If you are running a lower insert on a stock dogbone mount arm, this is still a great product for you, as it prevents the bending moment that is happening by having only a lower insert. Install is simple and relatively quick.








If you have any questions about the product or its purpose, watch our informative video in the product description, and reach out with any other questions.

Here are the links to the product page and video:

https://store.034motorsport.com/billet-aluminum-mqb-upper-dogbone-mount-insert-mkvii-volkswagen-golf-gti-r-8v-8v-5-audi-a3-s3-rs3-mkiii-audi-tt-tts-ttrs.html


----------

